# Linux = 25% of DELL server business



## Alec§taar (Jun 12, 2006)

*Linux now forms a quarter of Dell's server business and is growing fast*

http://news.zdnet.co.uk/0,39020330,39273865,00.htm



* Thought you Linux Penguins might find that interesting...

(Between IBM & DELL, possibly others? Who knows what will happen!)

APK

P.S.=> Ordinarily, you won't see me posting much in this section of the forums, as I am an "avid" Microsoftie, but... it's good news for Linux people imo! apk


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 12, 2006)

W00T linux, W00T linux!


----------

